# FreeNX connection to local running session?

## mahdi1234

Hi,

is there a way how to setup nx server that one can connect to local session? Similar as I can do with vnc by running -

```

x11vnc -usepw -forever -shared -display :0

```

thanks,

mahdi

----------

## Voyageur

I have not used VNC proxying much, but I did use NX at some time to connect to a local session. I did this by configuring nxclient to do VNC proxying to localhost:0, and on the system ran vino (the VNC server from gnome) that exported the local session.

The FreeNX developer also recently posted a patch for VNC session sharing that may be of interest:

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2007-February/004635.html

Hope that helps

----------

## mahdi1234

Thanks for sharing this info.

Would you have a bit more specific steps how did you do nxclient to VNC proxying?

----------

## Voyageur

NoMachine has a howto for VNC proxying:

http://www.nomachine.com/howto/vnc-session.php

In short, when configuring nxclient, in the Desktop section, choose VNC, and set the VNC host/password in the Settings window. Replace VNC with RDP to do remote desktop proxying  :Wink: 

----------

## mahdi1234

Great I made that work now, however there are few issues ... well real problems ;)

For unknown reason I can connect to VNC session only when running no password (of course enabling only my ip ;)

```

x11vnc -forever -shared -allow xx.xx.xx.xx -display :0 

```

once I run

```

x11vnc -usepw -forever -shared -allow xx.xx.xx.xx -display :0 

```

I can never connect using NX client. Though VNC connects just fine ;D ...

Second and bigger problem is that speed via NX to VNC is *MUCH* slower that actually using VNC, which is quite strange to me. When I use pure NX connection without proxying to VNC it's ultra fast.

----------

## Voyageur

Using a password for VNC works for me with vino, so this is probably a problem with x11vnc (I'll give this one a try, as vino is more limited).

As for the bad performance, using VNC through NX can be slower than direct VNC when connecting from a LAN (as NX optimizations are not as useful and we add a proxy), however connecting through a slow link shows better performance (again that was with vino, so that may be x11vnc-specific).

----------

## Voyageur

Just tried x11vnc, it worked with a password (and indeed it looked quite slow). I just tried with alphanumeric passwords though...

You can try this patch on nxnode if you have passwords with 'strange' chars (that could be changed from URI escaping):

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2006-January/002878.html

----------

## mahdi1234

I can now login using password, strange, don't ask me how or why ;)

I've tried x11vnc, krfb and vino - but all three are very slow. In fact I don't see any difference whether I run it directly thru vnc or tunneling via nx ;(.

----------

